# أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة ........



## KERO KINGOOO (29 ديسمبر 2005)

*أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة ........*

أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة 
      في كل مرة نصلي نشكر الله لأجل أشياء كثيرة أغلاها وأهمها هو الخلاص الثمين الذي قدمه لنا، ثمّ أنه أتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة. 
      لعل أعظم عطية لنا من الله الآن، هي أننا مازلنا أحياء حتى هذه اللحظة، فبعض الذين نعرفهم، وآخرين ممن لا نعرفهم، كانوا بيننا العام الماضي والآن ليسو موجودين، والبعض كان موجوداً منذ شهور والآن في عداد المنتقلين، والبعض الثالث كان موجوداً منذ ساعات، ولكنه ليس معنا هذه الساعة، أما نحن : فقد أتى بنا (الله) إلى هذه الساعة، أعطانا فرصة جديدة لنعوّض ما فاتنا.. إن سكان الجحيم يتمنّون الآن يوماً من هذه الأيام التي نقضيها، وهم يتعجبون كيف نضيّع السنين والشهور والأيام من بين أيدينا هكذا.. هذا أدركه الغني (في مثل الغنى ولعازر) وطلب من أبينا إبراهيم القيام بأي عمل لأجل إنقاذ أسرته.. تخيلوا لو أنه ُأتيحت الفرصة لواحد من أولئك - الذين في الجحيم الآن - أن يعود إلى الحياة لمدة أيام، ترى ماذا عساه أن يفعل وكيف يسلك فيها.. أفما تكفيه أياماً قليلة لكي يقدم توبة نقية.. 
      ذكرني ذلك براهب قديس، اجتمع حوله الرهبان - عند نياحته - فوجدوه يبكى، فلما سألوه عن سبب ذلك، قال أنه يتمنى لو يطيل الله أناته عليه ويمنحه بعض الوقت، فتعجبوا لعلمهم بأنه مجاهد وقديس، فسألوه: كم من الوقت تود أن يمنحك الله أيضا قبل النياحة، أجاب أريد ولو يوم واحد، قالوا: فماذا تصنع فيه، أجاب بأنه وان لم يستطع تقديم جهادات كثيرة، فيكفيه أن يبكى فقط طوال ذلك اليوم !!.. وهكذا يمكن لشخص ما في ساعة واحدة أن يحقق الكثير، ويتقدم على كثيرين ممن سبقوه، إذا كان نشيطاً حاراً بالروح.. وأتخيل أن الله في كل صباح يهب كل إنسان أربع وعشرون ساعة ! كرصيد يتاجر به ويعوض ما فاته..


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة ........*



> لعل أعظم عطية لنا من الله الآن، هي أننا مازلنا أحياء حتى هذه اللحظة، فبعض الذين نعرفهم، وآخرين ممن لا نعرفهم، كانوا بيننا العام الماضي والآن ليسو موجودين،



*فعلا الله يعطينا الكثير من الوقت 
ومع ذلك نضيعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## vetaa (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة ........*



> وأتخيل أن الله في كل صباح يهب كل إنسان أربع وعشرون ساعة ! كرصيد يتاجر به ويعوض ما فاته..



صح
واحنا مش بنقدر ده
ربنا يدينا نبقى معاه ومقدرين الحاجات اللى بيديها لينا


----------

